# Saturday night ... any suggestions?



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi guys. I already posted this question in the general forum, but I would like to get your guy's opinions too! I have a question that definetly needs answering. All of my girlfriends are getting together on Saturday night and I would really like to drink with them. I have not drank in at least 6 months so I'm a little worried. Does anyone have any suggestions of something I can drink that is somewhat safe? I was thinking, would I be OK if I took a couple Imodium before heading out the door then having a couple of drinks? Keep in mind I'm talking like maybe 5 drinks total ... I'm not a drinker at all, and in fact I don't really like the taste of it. Just for one night I'd like to have as much fun as they do and not be the driver!! I don't like beer or wine. Can someone please help?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey! I'm so excited for you! I'm moving in a week and half and my best friend Em is coming to help. We're going to a party on the 26th and I was considering the same problem. I don't know if it will do any good for your ibs but this drink called Pur (with a straight line over the u) is REALLY GOOD! Its blue and tastes like KoolAid...I hate beer wine and the taste of alcohol too...so trust me on this. Its kinda like a Mike's hard thing...sodaish.Anyways, have fun and post how it goes!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey girl. Well it's Saturday morning and right now I'm considering driving. As usual. I just don't know if it's worth it for me to chance it then embarrass myself. Plus right now I'm a little low on cash so the only way I could drink is if I got someone to lend me money. Ahhh! I don't know why this is bothering me. I never drink anyway.







I guess I just hate feeling "out of place". (even though I'm sure no one else thinks that .. they are my friends after all). Have fun moving!! And let me know once you're all moved in.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, its up to you weather it is worth the risk of drinking with your IBS or not. But if you do want to drink don't drink anything like Guinness or something heavy, if you know what i mean. I normally drink white wine, and im normally safe with that. I am also safe with Vodka. But not TOO much orange, drink it with lemonade or something and you'll probably be fine.You could always settle for soft drinks like J20 or something. You don't HAVE to drink to have a good time.SPliffy


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i'm never drinking again. for ages i used to get a really dodgy stomach after only drinking 2 drinks and had bad D the next morning. i'm not drinking again and i'll tell anyone who asks that i can't drink because of what it does to my body. i'm sure you're friends will understand if you are only drinking water or juice all night.


----------

